# dawson forest bears?



## hvickers2 (Sep 2, 2010)

Never hear anything bout dawson forest bears just the wmas further north.anyone been seeing any there or is it worth the extra drive? I can get there in 30 so I like that drive. Did see some good sign end of last squirrel season but haven't had a chance to check it out this preseason. Another question. Anybody shoot em out of the tree like they do mtn lions out west with a bow?


----------



## long beards (Sep 2, 2010)

they are there


----------



## Melvin4730 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've seen some sign on the Atlanta tract.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry, all the bears on df have been killed.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 4, 2010)

My nephew killed a 177-pounder there about 8 yrs. ago. He shot the 10th bear he saw on a 2 day hunt, which was the first one that didnt have cubs with it. Rest were sows with cubs. Was hunting with a game warden on his day off, who made him promise not to take anyone back to that spot. He couldnt find it again anyway.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 4, 2010)

hvickers2 said:


> Never hear anything bout dawson forest bears just the wmas further north.anyone been seeing any there or is it worth the extra drive? I can get there in 30 so I like that drive. Did see some good sign end of last squirrel season but haven't had a chance to check it out this preseason. Another question. Anybody shoot em out of the tree like they do mtn lions out west with a bow?



You look like you could handle Cohutta!


----------



## hvickers2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Its not the terrain its the extra sleep! But ill go where the bears are! Im just trying to gauge bear density. I know they are in dawson but everyone talks bout northern wmas. do most of yall only hunt those and not dawson?


----------



## snook24 (Sep 5, 2010)

I hunted there a little over the years and only saw them once..got trail came pics of them...this was on the northeast corner by the river


----------



## Coastie (Sep 5, 2010)

There are Bears on Df from one end to the other, there were 16 killed there last year. The City of Atlanta tract has fewer than the rest of the area and probably the best time would be during archery season on that tract. The rest of the area, the further north you go the better chance you have of finding one but they are there. Just remember, the Wildcat and Burnt Mountain tracts are pretty steep.


----------



## JLC (Sep 5, 2010)

The Wildcat tract is covered up with them.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 6, 2010)

hvickers2 said:


> Never hear anything bout dawson forest bears just the wmas further north.anyone been seeing any there or is it worth the extra drive? I can get there in 30 so I like that drive. Did see some good sign end of last squirrel season but haven't had a chance to check it out this preseason. Another question. Anybody shoot em out of the tree like they do mtn lions out west with a bow?



Yep, the Wildcat section has always had plenty of bear on it. I have saw two on the Atlanta tract over on the pickens county side of it and one of them was a hoss. As far as shooting one out of a tree with a bow??? I reckon if you can figure out how to get one to run up a tree and then sit there and wait on you to come put an arrow in it. Since you can't run them with hounds you may have a hard time at it?


----------



## blackbear (Sep 6, 2010)

Go to the devils elbow area and hunt up stream or down stream you will find what you seek....


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 7, 2010)

I can give directions to where one is...Just get a map and find monument rd on it..Go out it till the WMA starts..Go down the deepest big hole you see out there..I'll bet money you will see a bear..If you kill one..Call Coastie for help


----------



## Coastie (Sep 8, 2010)

Please, by all means give me a call if you get one in there, I'll call DCSO and have them track down the GA Dawg and have him meet you there with his truck and a long rope!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 8, 2010)

Coastie said:


> Please, by all means give me a call if you get one in there, I'll call DCSO and have them track down the GA Dawg and have him meet you there with his truck and a long rope!!


You know I aint got a rope that long


----------



## hvickers2 (Sep 9, 2010)

I do believe I have ventured into that hole before! Very nice place but not to get one out of.


----------



## cwc2006 (Oct 28, 2010)

a friend of mine shot one today on the north tract of dawson forest about 200lbs and i think someone else shot one to today


----------



## BoozerJeff (Oct 28, 2010)

I plan on taking a walk out there this Sunday and see if I can find one.


----------



## koyote76 (Oct 28, 2010)

JLC said:


> The Wildcat tract is covered up with them.



x2  seen em myself


----------



## BoozerJeff (Oct 31, 2010)

BoozerJeff said:


> I plan on taking a walk out there this Sunday and see if I can find one.



Well I guess I should have went Sat because you can't hunt wma's on sunday 

I guess I will have to wait a few weeks.  I did however scout it for a few hours.  I saw a small buck and that was it.  Hardly any sign of deer and couldn't find any sign of bear either.


----------



## Coastie (Oct 31, 2010)

BoozerJeff said:


> Well I guess I should have went Sat because you can't hunt wma's on sunday
> 
> I guess I will have to wait a few weeks.  I did however scout it for a few hours.  I saw a small buck and that was it.  Hardly any sign of deer and couldn't find any sign of bear either.



There were over 50 deer and 8 bears killed over the past three days, try again next hunt.


----------



## hvickers2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Seen 2 good bears but let them walk to far back to even mess with


----------



## stev (Nov 3, 2010)

hvickers2 said:


> Seen 2 good bears but let them walk to far back to even mess with


Shouda shot and called coastie .


----------



## tboles (Nov 3, 2010)

*bear*

If you kill one way off the road does coastie have better means of helping you get it out? Or was that a joke? I know he is the dnr but didn't know if they really had better means of helping!!! Thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2010)

tboles said:


> If you kill one way off the road does coastie have better means of helping you get it out? Or was that a joke? I know he is the dnr but didn't know if they really had better means of helping!!! Thanks


All a joke..Although..A warden once told a guy..If you can get a 4 wheeler back in there..I aint seen nothing..Apparently since the guy was from way off..The warden musta figured that thier was no way he could get a 4 wheeler..He was wrong Drove that thing way back in there and got his deer!


----------



## BoozerJeff (Nov 3, 2010)

I had always planned to try to sweet talk my 4 wheeler in there to go get my deer or bear.  I'll promise to be real gentle and never tell a soul


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2010)

That was years ago. I doubt you could nowdays. All those wardens are retired now


----------



## Coastie (Nov 7, 2010)

tboles said:


> If you kill one way off the road does coastie have better means of helping you get it out? Or was that a joke? I know he is the dnr but didn't know if they really had better means of helping!!! Thanks



No, coastie doesn't have a better way of getting one out. As a matter of fact if coastie ever kills anything that big or that far back he is going to excercize one of two options.  
A) Cape it out and quarter it and pack it out in pieces.
B) Field dress it, hang it in a tree, call everybody I know and invite them in, have the greatest BBQ ever and eat it on the spot.


----------

